

How MySpace Music could beat iTunes - webwatch
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/04/04/how-myspace-music-could-beat-itunes

======
markwweaver
The idea that MySpace Music _might_ give my email address to any band that I
buy a song from terrifies me to the point that I _won't_ buy anything from
MySpace until I know that they won't do that. If I want a band to be able to
contact me I will sign up for their mailing list.

